# Welches Mainboard für Core 2 Duo E6750 ?



## partitionist (14. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mich für die CPU Core 2 Duo E6750 entschieden, nun habe ich einigen Tests gelesen das die CPU mit einem P35 Chipsatz weniger Strom zieht als mit einem Intel Chipsatz. Was meint Ihr welches Mainboard könnt ihr mir empfehlen, will mir demnächst ein PC zusammenbauen.


Welche Boad Marke könnt ihr mir empfehlen, viele meinen ASUS ist am besten, aber die Preise zu andere Herstellern sind zu hoch.


----------



## fluessig (15. September 2007)

Vielleicht koennen wir dazu mal eine FAQ einrichten, denn irgendwie gab es zur Mainboardwahl schon mehrfach aussagen. Beliebte Hersteller waren ASUS, Gigabyte und MSI in den letzten Threads. Ich glaube ASUS hat zurecht seinen guten Ruf, aber ich war auch mit meinem MSI Mainboard sehr zufrieden. In letzter Zeit habe ich bei Freunden Gigabyte Boards verbaut, welche sich auch als eine gute Wahl herausgestellt haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2007)

Also, jetzt hab ich ein Asus-Board (aber fuer AMD64), und find es klasse. Alles laeuft bestens und stabil.
Der Preis war auch nicht unbedingt grossartig hoeher als bei einem vergleichbaren GigaByte (MSI findet man hier drueber eher selten).
Die beiden zuvor waren MSIs, womit ich auch sehr zufrieden war.
Davor hatte ich ein GigaByte, welches mir auch treu gedient hat; und davor wieder war es wieder ein Asus.
Was davor noch war weiss ich nicht mehr. 

Auf jeden Fall sind diese drei Hersteller bei mir die engere Wahl in Sachen Mainboards, was anderes kommt mir nicht in die Kiste.


----------



## partitionist (15. September 2007)

Habe hier ein Test gelesen zu einem P35 Mainboard von Gigabit: 
http://www.hardware-mag.de/hardware.php?id=467

Soll nicht schlecht sein, naja jetzt habe ich bei Alternate die Kundenrezension durchgelesen und es gab einige die es negativ bewertet haben. Einer hat folgendes gemeint: 



> Gigabyte scheint einen Bug im Bios zu haben, es kann passieren das dass Bios in einen An-Aus Bug fällt. Computer eingeschaltet, bootet geht aus bootet wieder und immer so weiter CPU und Speicher sind nicht getaktet. Googelt man oder geht ins Gigabyte Forum scheint sich dieses Problem über sämtliche P35 Boards zu ziehen und kann sporadisch auftreten. Gigabyte scheint bisher auch keine Lösung zu haben.



Hier ist noch eine Diskussion über den AN-AUS- BUG: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3191932


Habe mir ein anderes Board angeschaut wie das von Abit IP35, es soll eine Double Reboot Funktion haben, einige haben sich beklagt da das booten länger dauert oder auch fehler hat. 

Hoffe jemand kann mir ein passendes stabiles Mainboard für den C2D E6750 nennen.


----------



## partitionist (18. September 2007)

Habe mich nun für das Board P35-DS3 von GigaByte entschieden, nun brauche ich noch schnelle 2GB DDR2 Speicher, welche würdet  ihr mir raten ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. September 2007)

Kingston stellt quallitativ hochwertigen Ram her. Wenns noch etwas schneller sein soll kann ich OCZ nennen.


----------



## partitionist (18. September 2007)

Habe folgenden Komponenten ausgewählt:



> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775
> LG GSA - H62N schwarz bare SATA
> ...



Grafikkarte kommt zuerst eine billige da ich moment pleite bin, aber in 2 monaten dann eine neue.
Was meint Ihr, ist die Zusammenstellung so ok?


----------



## fluessig (19. September 2007)

Die Zusammenstellung find ich gut. Bis auf den RAM hab ich alles schonmal irgendwo bei mir oder Freunden verbaut. CPU Luefter ist gut, DVD Laufwerk hab ich in frueherer Version als IDE, Festplatte ist leise und ein Be quiet! Netzteil verrichtet bei mir seit geraumer Zeit gute Dienste.
Beim Arbeitsspeicher bin ich bisher mit Samsung und Infineon Riegeln auch zufrieden gewesen, aber damit triffst du bestimmt auch keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## partitionist (19. September 2007)

Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen um Crysis dann flüssig zu spielen max ~350€


----------

